# Happy Birthday Julie!!



## Terry0220 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just want to shout out to you (yes I am hanging out my window) HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOO YYYOOOOOUUUUUUOOOOOOO!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Nov 3, 2013)

Julie, Have a Fantastic Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2013)

Silly Girl, her birthday's not till tomorrow.

Happy Birthday Julie! You rock!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie....44 is not that old.....


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a GREAT Day


----------



## JoyofWine (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Happy Birthday Julie....44 is not that old.....



OMG are you in trouble James. Julie is just turning 40.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

ohoh.....dag nap it...sorry julie.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

and she is a very smart and beautiful 44.....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> OMG are you in trouble James. Julie is just turning 40.



Actually, I think YOU are in trouble for divulging the age! 

Seroiusly, happy anniversary of your nascence, Julie. You rock!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Jules, thanks for all you do here! I tell you what, why don't you take a day off. LOL Seriously though I hope you have a great b-day!


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 4, 2013)

And here we thought there was some sort of band competition going on over there!! Happy Birthday Julie!!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie. Dont listen to what these wise guys say today.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Julie. Hope you have a great day and many, many more!


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie, did you say you were 34


----------



## grapeman (Nov 4, 2013)

Have a great day Julie.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2013)

Have a super day!


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 4, 2013)

Many, many happy returns of the day, Julie. Happy birthday.


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!!!!' Had a great weekend! James and Daniel!  I can't believe you two thought I was in my forties! GaDawg, thank you, you are such a sweetheart!


----------



## rodo (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday  I hope it was a good one.


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Julie, thanks for all you bring to the forum.

Bill C.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 5, 2013)

Runningwolf and I are setting up cake and punch in the corner (if you care to join us).


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Runningwolf and I are setting up cake and punch in the corner (if you care to join us).


 
Punch!!!!!!! Where's the wine?????


----------



## Wiz (Nov 5, 2013)

Have a great birthday, Julie.


----------



## corinth (Nov 8, 2013)

I am assuming you were born on November the 4th! Happy Belated Birthday!
If I got that right then you are in good company. Some other people who were also born on Nov.4th
Will Rogers 
Walter Concrite
Alfred Heiniken
Mathew Macconaughey
Laura Bush

and Others!


----------



## Fordguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy birthday Julie, thanks for all your efforts on this forum.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 8, 2013)

I was too drunk so I am late. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2013)

Happy birthday Julie, thanks for all the help you bring to the forum!


----------

